# Chọn mẫu túi da đi dự tiệc phù hợp và sang trọng nhất



## avocado (31/12/21)

Chọn mẫu túi da đi dự tiệc phù hợp và sang trọng nhất Các mẫu túi da đẹp cho các nàng khi dự tiệc cưới Không thể phủ nhận rằng túi da chính là một trong những phụ kiện vô cùng quan trọng với các nàng. Ngaoài vai trò chứa đựng cả thế giới còn là bìa da menu nhà hàngmột trong những món đồ góp phần làm tăng phong cách và đẳng cấp của họ. Vậy khi đi đám cưới thì chọn mẫu túi da nào cho phù hợp? Hãy cùng nhau tham khảo nhé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Túi da đeo chéo Túi da đeo chéo là sản phẩm được nhiều cô nàng theo đuổi với phong cách thời trang của mình. Đơn giản chỉ vì báo giá quyển menu bìa da kích thước vừa phải cũng như tiện hơn khi có dây đeo nên dễ cố định chiếc túi hơn. Hơn nữa, chiếc túi đeo chéo khá dễ mix đồ nên được nhiều cô nàng ưa chuộng. Không quá lớn, bạn có thể bỏ vừa một chiếc ví tiền, chiếc điện thoại và một số phụ kiện cần thiết như son, phấn,.. nên đây chính là lựa chọn rất phù hợp cho nàng đi dự tiệc cưới. Bạn có thể chọn một chiếc túi kích cỡ vừa phải với nhiều hình dạng khác nhau, hơn nữa một chiếc túi màu trung tính như trắng, đen, nâu cũng là lựa chọn tốt cho các nàng. Túi da đeo chéo phong cách và tiện lợi Túi clutch Với một bữa tiệc cưới sang chảnh bạn có thể chọn cho mình một chiếc túi da clutch để mix đồ. Với nhiều kiểu dáng và kích cỡ cùng với các họa tiết vô cùng bắt mắt sẽ khiến bạn trở nên sang chảnh hơn. Không khó để bạn có thể tìm một chiếc túi clutch phù hợp với mình. Khi kết hợp với trang phục mình đang mặc thì với một bộ đồ bó màu đen bạn có thể chọn một chiếc túi da clutch đính hạt để làm điểm nhấn. Hoặc bộ đồ bạn chọn khá cầu kỳ thì một chiếc túi với thiết kế và màu sắc đơn giản có lẽ sẽ phù hợp hơn. Túi da cầm tay cỡ nhỏ Túi da cầm tay sang chảnh Mẫu túi da cầm tay cỡ nhỏ với kiểu dáng hình hộp hay hình tròn đều luôn là một trong những món đồ được nhiều cô nàng sang chảnh ưa chuộng. Với nhiều thiết kế sang trọng vừa gọn cầm tay để bạn có thể đựng những món đồ cần thiết mà không cần phải vác cả balo cồng kềnh. Những họa tiết trang trí có thể nói lên phần tính cách của các nàng. Đặc biệt đối với mẫu túi có gam màu tươi sáng thì càng khiến các nàng trở nên xinh tươi hơn. Với những bữa tiệc lớn như lễ cưới thì đây sẽ là phụ kiện rất phù hợp với bạn đấy nhé. Trên đây là 3 mẫu túi da được nhiều cô nàng yêu thích và lựa chọn chúng trở thành phụ kiện trong những bữa tiệc cưới sang chảnh. Vậy, tìm mua nơi đâu những chiếc túi như thế này. Mời bạn đến Velisa để lựa chọn cho mình những chiếc túi da với xưởng gia công bìa daphong cách mới nhất, phong cách nhất. Đừng lo không tìm được chiếc túi da phù hợp bởi có lẽ bạn chưa biết đến Velisa mà thôi.


----------

